

For your manager: The importance of a Cheif Web Officer (CWO) - jpic
http://dev.chocolatpistache.com/blog/2010/11/12/the-importance-of-a-cheif-web-officer-cwo/

======
stretchwithme
hopefully it will be a good speller

